# Local 105 Hamilton ONT



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

636to105 said:


> Anyone have info on how the work outlook is ?
> I am on the apprentice ready to work list, just curious if it's expected to be busy, just staring to pick up etc. Need to get a travel card from my existing local and they're asking for an end date. I know 353 Toronto is starting t pick up.
> Any news on Hamilton at all?


Why do they need an end date?


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

You know my BR wasn't 100 percent on it as he just got some info from the office. Everyone is kind of stumped because it's the first time the training director and dispatched have had someone come through an apprentice intake who was already a member of IBEW just a different local. Seems like all they know is a) I can't be on the books at 2 locals and b) ah a travel card is the answer . 

But since I hate my job now , I was wondering if anyone knew how the work was coming up at 105.


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anybody hear anything on the work situation out at the 105 ?


----------



## va3gjs (May 5, 2013)

I've been out of work for a few months and have only moved up 15 spots on the list, currently at 100+, I honestly am not thinking I'll be working again this year unless a bunch of large calls come in for the hospitals.


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

You're a JW or apprentice ? I'm at 58 they said last time I called but convienantly have "forgotten" to look into my issue since April. 

What's the word from the hall are they expecting work coming ?


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Nothing coming up anytime soon that Im aware of


----------



## va3gjs (May 5, 2013)

I am a 2nd term apprentice, and heading to a 1687 job in new liskard for the next 3 months to have any work.


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Holy crap . 
What is the out of town board like ? 
I saw that job up north on toronto's board. is that it ? 
What's the rotation and LOA and stuff like for that job ?


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone know the situation currently ?


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

Anyone have any update on the work out here ? I received a letter asking if I want to stay on the list and said yes . What's the story for -105 I'm getting a bit sick and tired of the wait for first dispatch.


----------

